# What is this jig?



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

??


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Tenoning jig for a tablesaw.


----------



## wagspe208 (Jan 26, 2019)

> Tenoning jig for a tablesaw.
> 
> - TheDane


Thank you. A buddy's dad passed, we didn't know what it was.


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

What brand is it?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here how to use one.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

FWIW - Color will sort of tell you who sold it?
There were also subtle differences how different jigs locked and allowed micro adjust.

Based on the dark blue color and micro adjust mechanism, the picture sort of looks like the Rockler version? If it's a light blue color, then it is an antique Delta before the change to white accessories.

Grizzly H7583 (Grizzly Green)
Shop Fox D3246 (White)
Woodcraft 144755 (Dark Green) 
Woodtek 116- 738 (Emerald Green) 
General 50-050 (light 'olive'Green)
Delta 34-183 (Delta white, older Type 1 in light blue)
Delta 34-184 (Delta white, older Type 1 in light blue)
Rockler 29840 (New baby poop blue, older versions dark blue)
Jet JTG-10Q (black)
Jet 708295 (black)
Powermatic sold the expensive PM-TJ tenon jig, but it looks completely different.

Both Fine Wood Working and Popular Woodworking have published several comparison reviews on different tenon jigs for table saw.

New they sold/sell for $80-$120. Often found abused/broken due spindly shape coupled with heavy weight. Not uncommon to see the board clamp missing, or to have bent/broken handles. I see them at garage/estate sales often, and half time the owner does not know what it is. 
So you are not alone. 

Best Luck.


----------

